# Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. November 2014)

*Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

					Vollintegrierte Wasserkühlungen boomen, aber viele Modelle gleichen einander. Wir nehmen ein erfrischend anderes Design von Antec, den Kühler H2O 1250, unter die Lupe und prüfen im Test, ob der neue Aufbau auch neue Stärken mit sich bringt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*


----------



## Löschzwerg (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

Das nenne ich mal ein erfreulich ausführliches und detailreiches Video-Review  Alle Vor-/Nachteile werden schön hervorgehoben und die Technik gut erklärt. Da schaue ich mir die 30 Sekunden Werbung im Vorfeld gerne an.

Bitte weiter so! 

Zur Wakü selbst: Ich weiß nicht ganz genau wen Antec mit diesem Produkt ansprechen will. Ja, die Wakü bietet für ein AiO Konzept erstaunlich viel Leistung, aber ich denke dass gerade die angesprochene Zielgruppe dann doch eher zu einer Eigenbau Lösung greift, um z.B. noch Chipsatz und GPU zu kühlen oder entsprechend Feintuning zu betreiben (gleiche Leistung bei weniger Lautstärke).


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

Öhm - Falsches Forum, oder ?
Bei der sind doch noch nicht mal die Lüfter erweiterbar


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

Ungewöhnliche Idee, aber gewohnt schlechtes Resultat! Das war keine gute Überraschung... 
...aber immerhin ein guter Test!


----------



## Chinaquads (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

Warum um Himmelswillen sind die Hersteller nicht in der Lage, vernünftige Pumpen zu verbauen, die LEISE sind ? 

Ich blick da nicht durch.

Die 5 € Aufpreis sind doch die meisten bereits zu zahlen..


----------



## WaldemarE (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

Es gibt ja ne gute AIO lösung (Swiftech H220x/240x) nur ist diese z.Z. noch nicht in der EU erhältlich


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Es gibt ja ne gute AIO lösung (Swiftech H220x/240x) nur ist diese z.Z. noch nicht in der EU erhältlich


 
Was daran besonders interessant ist: Ich hatte Swiftech bereits vor Monaten (!) gefragt wie es denn aussieht und damals sagten sie schon "in Kürze".

Mal wieder das übliche Marketinggewäsch.


----------



## WaldemarE (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was daran besonders interessant ist: Ich hatte Swiftech bereits vor Monaten (!) gefragt wie es denn aussieht und damals sagten sie schon "in Kürze".
> 
> Mal wieder das übliche Marketinggewäsch.



Also in den Niederlanden kann man die schon Kofen
http://www.highflow.nl/watercooling-sets/cpu-sets/swiftech-h220x-cpu-liquid-cooling-kit.html
http://www.highflow.nl/watercooling-sets/cpu-sets/swiftech-h240x-cpu-liquid-cooling-kit.html


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

Ich hatte sie damals gefragt ob bzw. wann es die großen Kompaktwaküs (Triple Radis und so) in Deutschland gäbe und sie haben gesagt "in Kürze".
Das war im Frühling diesen Jahres.


----------



## Scorpio78 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie damals gefragt ob bzw. wann es die großen Kompaktwaküs (Triple Radis und so) in Deutschland gäbe und sie haben gesagt "in Kürze".
> Das war im Frühling diesen Jahres.


Sehr unverbindliche Antwort.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

für 75€ ist sie nicht zu haben, die Wakü ist nicht schlecht von der Kühlleistung, aber das Design finde ich kake, einfach nur hässlich, für die meisten ist diese Wakü uninteressant... aber sehr guter Test


----------



## Tech_13 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

12 Sone....Da ist eine R290X oder "Der Föhn" ja noch relativ leise.


----------



## cool4top (13. November 2014)

*AW: Antec Kühler H2O 1250: Ungewöhnliche Kompaktwasserkühlung getestet*

insgesamt ein gelunges Test, der Radiator mit der Pumpe sieht doch relativ sperrig aus, da braucht man viel Platz dafür


----------

